# [OT] E' arrivato l'apple...

## stefanonafets

Ebbene, è arrivato il PowerBook 12"...

SONO FELIIIIICEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

E C'è anche BAAAAASHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

E il 10.3 è belliiiiiiissiiiimoooooooo.....

Mi stanno venendo dei dubbi sull'opportunità di ripartizionare l'hd per Linux...

Ma che sto dicendo....

Scusatemi, ma sono FELIIIICEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!

 :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## -YoShi-

/Me molto invidioso....  :Laughing: 

oTTimo Acquisto!  :Cool: 

----------

## Samos87

 :Very Happy: 

Anche io all' inizio avevo dei dubbi, ma poi non potevo smanettare come volevo, é tutto automatizzato... (anche se devo dire che é automatizzato MOLTO BENE) 

Così, mi sono installato la mia bella Gentoo   :Cool: 

----------

## shev

 *Samos87 wrote:*   

> Anche io all' inizio avevo dei dubbi, ma poi non potevo smanettare come volevo, é tutto automatizzato... (anche se devo dire che é automatizzato MOLTO BENE)

 

So che suonerò eretico, ma sapete quanto amo Gentoo quindi non vi offenderete di certo  :Wink:  (anche perchè un po' di oggettività non guasta mai)

Panther è una figata e ti lascia fare quello che vuoi, come vuoi, la sua "automatizzazione" non nasconde nulla (bhe, tranne il sorgente delle parti closed  :Laughing: ). Se entri nel terminale non ci vedo grosse differenze con linux, tanto più che ora da tcsh sono passati pure loro alla bash... c'è fink che mette a disposizione gran parte del software open, senza considerare i porting nativi e tutto il resto. Quindi non sentitevi eretici se vi viene il dubbio di lasciargli un bel po' di spazio, lo merita.  :Wink: 

/me che ora va ad espiare smanettando per un'oretta con gentoo sul pbook  :Razz: 

----------

## Samos87

 :Very Happy: 

Infatti ho provato fink, anche se devo ancora imparare bene come funziona   :Smile: 

Il mio hd é Diviso in 37 GB OsX, 36GB Linux + 1 GB Swap (perennemente inutilizzata   :Shocked:  )

P.S. Occhio che l'aggiornamente a 10.3.2 potrebbe dare problemi sui pbook 12" :

http://www.macity.it/forum1/messages/4161/90102.shtml?1071783424

Ciauz  :Wink: 

----------

## shev

 *Samos87 wrote:*   

> P.S. Occhio che l'aggiornamente a 10.3.2 potrebbe dare problemi sui pbook 12"

 

Si, avevo letto, ma la mia buona stella non mi abbandona mai: a me non ha dato nessun problema, anzi, va che è una meraviglia  :Very Happy: 

Grazie cmq dell'avvertimento  :Wink: 

edit: che poi non ho sono così sicuro che non giri la ventola... il "problema" è che è così silenzioso che anche quando parte la ventola sembra che in realtà non sia partita, figuriamoci capire se va sempre!   :Mr. Green: 

----------

## stefanonafets

Sempre più spettacolo sto portatile...

Scherzi a parte, forse l'unica pecca è che la geffo non rilascia i driver per ppc...

Sperano che qualcuno rimedi   :Rolling Eyes:  , intanto smanetto per capire bene come funziona questo bell'OS (intendo Panther) ...

Ancora un'ultima cosa (sempre per rimanere in OT):

c'è un modo per vedere la velocità della ventola ed eventualmente se c'è un termometro vedere che dice??

----------

## shev

 *stefanonafets wrote:*   

> c'è un modo per vedere la velocità della ventola ed eventualmente se c'è un termometro vedere che dice??

 

La ventola è spenta per buona parte del tempo, quindi è quasi inutile monitorarla  :Razz: 

Di sensori del genere cmq non ne conosco, se vuoi da un'occhiata ad "aquamon", una specie di gkrellm per mac os x.

Ora però basta OT, esistono forum per Mac o i messaggi privati...

----------

## silian87

Spero che se tu vorrai mettere gentoo il mio manuale su gentoo.it ti possa essere d'aiuto   :Very Happy: 

----------

## stefanonafets

 *Quote:*   

> Spero che se tu vorrai mettere gentoo il mio manuale su gentoo.it ti possa essere d'aiuto:D  

 

  Lo sarà, l'ho già stampato   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## silian87

 :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  Sono felice di esserti d'aiuto.... A proposito, alla guida devi cambiare solo il kernel; infatti io dicevo di usare il test 9 benh 3 da kernel.org, invece funziona anche benissimo il test 11 benh 3 ottenuto con emerge ppc-development-sources.

----------

## tolipth

Scusate non conosco le prestazioni degli apple, ma cosa vi spinge a comprare questi laptop preferendoli a un pari prezzo X86?  

ciao

----------

## daniele_dll

 *tolipth wrote:*   

> Scusate non conosco le prestazioni degli apple, ma cosa vi spinge a comprare questi laptop preferendoli a un pari prezzo X86?  
> 
> ciao

 

uhm...un solo processore G4 a 1000mhz è il 30% + veloce di un p4 a 2500mhz 400fsb basta come motivo? tenendo conto che di default sono bi processore...fatti tu i conti  :Smile: 

il G5...è ancora MOLTO + potente

e poi...un mac lo tieni per ANNI E ANNI, come i picci normali che ogni 6\8 mesi devi cambiare qualcosa (se ti va bene) perché si rompe  :Smile: 

mio padre ha usato per ben 6 anni un power pc, senza MAI avere problemi con l'OS, Hardware e qualsiasi altra cosa  :Smile:  poi ha dovuto aggiornare, a causa dei software che richiedevano troppo, comunque, un 6 anni fa, c'era si e no win98, e con un mac, di quell'epoce faceva girare tranquillamente software come radar\archicad senza avere minimi rallentamenti nella grafica 3d  :Very Happy:  ovviamente...man mano che i software avanzavano ci stava di più, però, tenendo conto che l'hardware era ultra obsoleto, dimmi tu  :Very Happy: 

----------

## tolipth

 *Quote:*   

> uhm...un solo processore G4 a 1000mhz è il 30% + veloce di un p4 a 2500mhz 400fsb basta come motivo? tenendo conto che di default sono bi processore

 

Si   :Shocked: 

Oltre ad  apple.com  mi puoi dare qualche buon sito?

I biprocessori ci sono anche su laptop? e gli ibook come sono a prestazioni? 

Per curiosita' in quanto tempo compili pacchetti pesanti come mozilla xfree....

grazie e scusa per le domande

----------

## pinguinoferoce

la comunita ppc cresce ..............

----------

## daniele_dll

 *tolipth wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   uhm...un solo processore G4 a 1000mhz è il 30% + veloce di un p4 a 2500mhz 400fsb basta come motivo? tenendo conto che di default sono bi processore 
> 
> Si  
> 
> Oltre ad  apple.com  mi puoi dare qualche buon sito?
> ...

 

purtroppo a queste domande nn posso rispondere ^^ il g4 è di mio padre nn mio...e gentoo nn mi c'è lo fa mettere...anche se ho giochicchiato parecchio con il mac os x 10.2 e mi sono divertito TANTO TANTO ^^

mejo che chiedi a qualcuno che ha messo gentoo li su  :Smile: 

comunque, tenendo conto che se abiliti l'opzione -j2 nel make, compili due cose insieme, e che il processore è molto più potente di un processore normale x86, diciamo che se compili kde in un ora, probabilmente ci dovresti stare intorno ai 20 minuti o giù di li (sto parlando rispetto ad un p4\athlon 2500  :Razz: )

magari avessi soldi per comprarmi uno di quelle bestie li, ehm, vi servono fatti server? siti? LOL  :Very Happy:  ovviamente scherzo  :Razz: 

ciapzzz

----------

## MyZelF

 *daniele_dll wrote:*   

> diciamo che se compili kde in un ora, probabilmente ci dovresti stare intorno ai 20 minuti o giù di li (sto parlando rispetto ad un p4\athlon 2500 )
> 
> 

 

 :Shocked:   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## daniele_dll

 *MyZelF wrote:*   

>  *daniele_dll wrote:*   diciamo che se compili kde in un ora, probabilmente ci dovresti stare intorno ai 20 minuti o giù di li (sto parlando rispetto ad un p4\athlon 2500 )
> 
>  
> 
>  

 

come ho detto non l'ho mai fatto, sono numeri ipotetici ^^, è una proporzione  :Very Happy: 

se non ci stai 20 ci stai 30, cioe,+/- dovremmo essere li (sempre ammettendo che kde ci stia 1 ora, io nn l'ho mai compilato xche non mi piace  ^^ troppo pesante  :Smile: )

----------

## shev

 *tolipth wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   uhm...un solo processore G4 a 1000mhz è il 30% + veloce di un p4 a 2500mhz 400fsb basta come motivo? tenendo conto che di default sono bi processore 
> 
> Si   

 

Non sono d'accordo su questa parte, come sugli altri valori che ho visto girare. Primo perchè non esistono paragoni validi tra due architetture tanto diverse, secondo perchè di certo non sono questi i rapporti prestazionali. Ci sono cose in cui il mio G4 1Ghz rende di più del barton 2500+ (athlon), altre in cui appare (molto) più lento. Dipende dall'utilizzo e da troppe altre cose.

L'unica cosa certa è che non bisogna confondere i mhz di un ppc con quelli di un pc: a parità di clock un ppc è certamente più potente. Ma a parità di clock!

Più che un discorso di prestazioni (che cmq sono ottime) farei un discorso qualitativo: la qualità dei prodotti apple è mediamente superiore a qualsiasi produttore pc che abbia mai provato, senza contare certi piccoli dettagli di classe che si trovano sui ppc mentre sui pc sono rari. I prezzi non sono così superiori come si dice, visto che ancora non ho trovato un pc con le caratteristiche di un pbook che costi sensibilmente meno. Sono macchine silenziosissime, robuste, con una vita media molto elevata, si svalutano meno di un pc, hanno Mac OS X che merita davvero d'essere provato. Se questo non bastasse ci sono altri mille motivi per acquitare un apple  :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> Oltre ad  apple.com  mi puoi dare qualche buon sito?

 

Macitynet è quello italiano che preferisco, poi ce ne sono molti altri inglesi: macrumors, macosxhints, etc

 *Quote:*   

> I biprocessori ci sono anche su laptop?

 

Che io sappia no, come non ci sono i G5 visti i consumi e la dissipazione non certo banale.

In compenso ci sono desktop da favola con dual processor e G5  :Very Happy: 

 *Quote:*   

> e gli ibook come sono a prestazioni?

 

I nuovi G4 sono davvero dei portatili magnifici, credo attualmente siano i portatili con il miglior rapporto prezzo prestazioni. Credo che il boom di ordini avvenuto in queste settimane sia una prova più che concreta.

 *Quote:*   

> Per curiosita' in quanto tempo compili pacchetti pesanti come mozilla xfree....

 

Mmm, poi accendo il pbook e te lo dico. Cmq si dovrebbe fare un confronto con cflags e use simili, se differiscono ogni paragone lascia il tempo che trova (basta un -O3 che diventa -O2 per far cambiare sensibilmente i tempi).

----------

## koma

qualche shot del tuo APPLE?

----------

## shev

 *koma wrote:*   

> qualche shot del tuo APPLE?

 

Del desktop? Tipo questo che avevo già postato nel topic sul desktop&framebuffer? O foto "esterne", come quelle che appaiono nelle gallery del GDay?

Se ne vuoi altre in posizioni "strane" chiedi pure (magari poi mando lo screenshot nuovo con gdesklets caricato o con gnome 2.4)  :Razz: 

----------

## daniele_dll

 *Shev wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Non sono d'accordo su questa parte, come sugli altri valori che ho visto girare. Primo perchè non esistono paragoni validi tra due architetture tanto diverse, secondo perchè di certo non sono questi i rapporti prestazionali. Ci sono cose in cui il mio G4 1Ghz rende di più del barton 2500+ (athlon), altre in cui appare (molto) più lento. Dipende dall'utilizzo e da troppe altre cose.
> 
> L'unica cosa certa è che non bisogna confondere i mhz di un ppc con quelli di un pc: a parità di clock un ppc è certamente più potente. Ma a parità di clock!
> ...

 

 :Smile: 

infatti ho ben specificato che un g4 1000mhz può essere paragonato, a livello di prestazioni, ad processore del 30% più veloce di un p4\ath 2500

----------

## neon

 *daniele_dll wrote:*   

> e poi...un mac lo tieni per ANNI E ANNI, come i picci normali che ogni 6\8 mesi devi cambiare qualcosa (se ti va bene) perché si rompe 

 

Non sono daccordo, proprio qualche giorno fa il floppy dell'SE/30 ha iniziato ad abbandonarmi (12 anni di vita)  :Evil or Very Mad:  iniziavo a credere potesse conservarsi in eterno quel computer...

 *daniele_dll wrote:*   

> mio padre ha usato per ben 6 anni un power pc, senza MAI avere problemi con l'OS, Hardware e qualsiasi altra cosa  poi ha dovuto aggiornare, a causa dei software che richiedevano troppo

 

Mio padre ha problemi di downgrade invece  :Laughing:  i suoi prog non girano sui nuovi ppc e (siccome è più pigro di me) per non usarne altri tiene ancora il vecchio mac...

----------

## daniele_dll

 *neon_it wrote:*   

>  *daniele_dll wrote:*   e poi...un mac lo tieni per ANNI E ANNI, come i picci normali che ogni 6\8 mesi devi cambiare qualcosa (se ti va bene) perché si rompe  
> 
> Non sono daccordo, proprio qualche giorno fa il floppy dell'SE/30 ha iniziato ad abbandonarmi (12 anni di vita)  iniziavo a credere potesse conservarsi in eterno quel computer...
> 
> 

 

bhe, non mi riferisco tanto a computer vecchi, perché anch'io ho un portatile 286 che funziona una meraviglia, ma i componenti moderni sono fatti con parti scadenti e durano poco! Ad es il portatile mio padre l'ho ha acquistato a ben 11 milioni e passa, il che vuol dire, che il portatile era fatto con componenti che sarebberò durati molto. Ora un portatile lo paghi (parlando di portatili estremamente eccezzionali) intorno ai 2000 (molto eccezzionali), ma credo che da 11 milioni (oggi circa 5700\5800) a intorno ai 4 milioni di lire ci sia un netto sbalzo, non dovuto solo alla progressione tecnologica ma anche al costo dei pezzi del picci  :Smile:  Di certo non mi vendono una scheda che può durare per 10 anni al prezzo di una scheda che se mi arriva a durare 1 anno è già tanto (vedi usura, sbalzi di tensione, condensatori che vanno in paradiso e tante altre cose). Ma questo è più una strategia di mercato che altro  :Smile: 

 *neon_it wrote:*   

>  *daniele_dll wrote:*   mio padre ha usato per ben 6 anni un power pc, senza MAI avere problemi con l'OS, Hardware e qualsiasi altra cosa  poi ha dovuto aggiornare, a causa dei software che richiedevano troppo 
> 
> Mio padre ha problemi di downgrade invece  i suoi prog non girano sui nuovi ppc e (siccome è più pigro di me) per non usarne altri tiene ancora il vecchio mac...

 

LOL  :Very Happy: 

---

EDIT

---

ho anche un M24 (se nn erro un 8086) che funziona perfettamente, anche se ormai è messo da parte, perché decisamente inutilizzabile  :Smile: 

----------

## shev

 *daniele_dll wrote:*   

> 
> 
> infatti ho ben specificato che un g4 1000mhz può essere paragonato, a livello di prestazioni, ad processore del 30% più veloce di un p4\ath 2500

 

Ma è proprio questo che non è vero (imho e in quella di altri). Se mi dici che un g4 1 GHz è più "potente" di un pentium/athlon a 1 GHz allora posso essere d'accordo, non c'è molto da obiettare; ma se cominci a paragonarlo a processori con clock superiori allora il confronto perde significato, perchè anche l'unica variabile in gioco che permetteva il precedente confronto (il clock) viene a mancare. 

Il g4 1 GHz *può* essere più potente di un x86 2500 in *certe* applicazioni, *può* essere molto meno performante in *certe* altre. E' un discorso di architettura del processore, imho fare una media tra queste diverse applicazioni è inutile e "ingannevole". Appena ho tempo cerco qualche interessante benchmark che avevo trovato qualche tempo fa, che mostrava bene questo discorso.

----------

## daniele_dll

 *Shev wrote:*   

>  *daniele_dll wrote:*   
> 
> infatti ho ben specificato che un g4 1000mhz può essere paragonato, a livello di prestazioni, ad processore del 30% più veloce di un p4\ath 2500 
> 
> Ma è proprio questo che non è vero (imho e in quella di altri). Se mi dici che un g4 1 GHz è più "potente" di un pentium/athlon a 1 GHz allora posso essere d'accordo, non c'è molto da obiettare; ma se cominci a paragonarlo a processori con clock superiori allora il confronto perde significato, perchè anche l'unica variabile in gioco che permetteva il precedente confronto (il clock) viene a mancare. 
> ...

 

ehm...allora il confronto non è proprio fattibile, dato che il G4 usa un set di istruzioni RISC e meno pipe

io ti parlo dal punto di vista di velocità, cosa cambia dal paragonarlo ad un p3 1000 o a un p4 2500? assolutamente nulla, perché sono solo punti di riferimento che si prendono in considerazione. Come fai a paragonare la differenza di velocità tra un athlon 1400 e un athlon 1800? una cosa stupida (anche se imprecisa) sarebbe misurare i bogomips, ma comunque servirebbe solo per farsi un'idea della differenza.

 :Smile: 

----------

## MyZelF

 *daniele_dll wrote:*   

> 
> 
> come ho detto non l'ho mai fatto, sono numeri ipotetici ^^, è una proporzione 
> 
> 

 

"Fatti, non pugnette (mentali)".   :Twisted Evil: 

Gli apple sono ottime macchine, specialmente dopo l'uscita di jaguar, ma non spacciamoli come "la soluzione definitiva". I prezzi non sono esorbitanti in rapporto alla "sostanza", ma rimangono superiori rispetto ad un x86 equivalente, IMHO.

Come ha detto Shev, ci sono ambiti di utilizzo in cui le architetture x86 sono superiori, mentre le cose cambiano in altri contesti, e non sempre un confronto obiettivo è possibile.

----------

## shev

 *daniele_dll wrote:*   

> io ti parlo dal punto di vista di velocità, cosa cambia dal paragonarlo ad un p3 1000 o a un p4 2500?

 

Se mi dai una definizione di "velocità" tecnicamente valida e indipendente dall'architettura allora posso anche iniziare a considerare il paragone. Ma visto che il confronto viene fatto tramite benchmark, prove pratiche e applicativi, servendosi quindi di definizioni soggettive o cmq relative del termine "velocità", il paragone non regge perchè a seconda delle applicazioni e dei campi di utilizzo scelti i risultati sono contrastanti. 

Diverso è il discorso con processori di uguale architettura, che danno risultati ben più coerenti ed allineati.

Sul fatto del "cosa cambia dal paragonarlo ad un p3 1000 o a un p4 2500", mi sono forse espresso male. Ciò che volevo dire è che se prendi i due processori con lo stesso clock e esegui i vari test, otterrai sempre una supremazione del ppc sul x86. Salendo di clock (del x86) tale superiorità non è più assoluta ma dipendente dal tipo di test e dalle applicazioni usate, quindi il confronto cessa di avere una validità tecnica. Quindi si potrebbe dire che un G4 1 GHz può valere *almeno* un x86 ad un determinato clock", nulla più.

Ovviamente tutto imho  :Very Happy: 

----------

## koma

un po' di tutti i tipi  :Smile: 

 ma ha anche la taastiera retroilluminata?

----------

## daniele_dll

 *Shev wrote:*   

>  *daniele_dll wrote:*   io ti parlo dal punto di vista di velocità, cosa cambia dal paragonarlo ad un p3 1000 o a un p4 2500? 
> 
> Sul fatto del "cosa cambia dal paragonarlo ad un p3 1000 o a un p4 2500", mi sono forse espresso male. Ciò che volevo dire è che se prendi i due processori con lo stesso clock e esegui i vari test, otterrai sempre una supremazione del ppc sul x86. Salendo di clock (del x86) tale superiorità non è più assoluta ma dipendente dal tipo di test e dalle applicazioni usate, quindi il confronto cessa di avere una validità tecnica. Quindi si potrebbe dire che un G4 1 GHz può valere *almeno* un x86 ad un determinato clock", nulla più.
> 
> Ovviamente tutto imho 

 

ok, concetto correttissimo, ma, se il problema è l'esattezza del numero, l'ho letto su punto informatico, se non erro, ma non sono affatto sicuro, c'era un'articolo con delle statistiche e l'articolo concludeva dicendo che un G4 1000Mhz poteva essere paragonato ad un processore x86 più potente del 30% di un p4 a 2500

A me non interessa dire che il G4 1000 è più veloce di un p3 1000, perché lo so già, ma mi interessa sapere, ad esempio come dicevamo su, quanto tempo ci sta a compilarsi il kde su un g4 1000 mhz, e se su (numero ipotetico) p4 2500 ci sta 60 minuti e su un g4 1000mhz ce ne sta 45m (altro numero ipotetico) mi viene spontaneo dire che il processore G4 è più veloce di un X% del p4 2500.

---

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Gli apple sono ottime macchine, specialmente dopo l'uscita di jaguar, ma non spacciamoli come "la soluzione definitiva". I prezzi non sono esorbitanti in rapporto alla "sostanza", ma rimangono superiori rispetto ad un x86 equivalente, IMHO.
> 
> Come ha detto Shev, ci sono ambiti di utilizzo in cui le architetture x86 sono superiori, mentre le cose cambiano in altri contesti, e non sempre un confronto obiettivo è possibile.
> ...

 

ma non stiamo parlando di utilizzo da parte dell'utente, o costi, o altro, ma del rapporto (a livello di prestazioni) con un x86, ovvero, più meno piò essere paragonato a x86 ciccio quando fa l'operazione XYZ, fine  :Smile: 

lo so bene che i mac non sono la soluzione definitiva, perché altrimenti lavorerei con quelli, ma sto dicendo che sono OTTIME macchine, soprattutto rapportate agli x86.

(ad esempio) Pure la mia amiga 500, in certi ambiti può essere superiore, ma non per questo non è possibile paragonarla a livello di prestazioni.

Non voglio fare un confronto esatto, perfetto, ma soltanto un'ipotetico paragone che riguarda la velocità delle due CPU  :Smile: 

----------

## MyZelF

 *daniele_dll wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ma non stiamo parlando di utilizzo da parte dell'utente, o costi, o altro, ma del rapporto (a livello di prestazioni) con un x86, ovvero, più meno piò essere paragonato a x86 ciccio quando fa l'operazione XYZ, fine 

 

http://spl.haxial.net/apple-powermac-G5/

(se per te hanno qualche valore i risultati dei benchmark)

E nemmeno sui tempi di compilazione con GCC credo ad un divario netto tra soluzioni PPC e x86 di *costo* equivalente (sì, tiro in ballo ancora il costo, che mi sembra un buon metro, viste le sostanziali differenze tra le due architetture)

----------

## daniele_dll

 *MyZelF wrote:*   

>  *daniele_dll wrote:*   
> 
> ma non stiamo parlando di utilizzo da parte dell'utente, o costi, o altro, ma del rapporto (a livello di prestazioni) con un x86, ovvero, più meno piò essere paragonato a x86 ciccio quando fa l'operazione XYZ, fine  
> 
> http://spl.haxial.net/apple-powermac-G5/
> ...

 

azz

cosa posso dirti...io cosi ho letto :\

e come ho detto non ho mai provato ^^

o ho letto una bufala io oppure quello li è una bufala  :Very Happy:  però per capire effettivamente la cosa, chi ha un g4 perché non posta i tempi di compilazione di kde-base? idem per chi ha un athlon o un pentium?

----------

## shev

 *daniele_dll wrote:*   

> ma mi interessa sapere, ad esempio come dicevamo su, quanto tempo ci sta a compilarsi il kde su un g4 1000 mhz, e se su (numero ipotetico) p4 2500 ci sta 60 minuti e su un g4 1000mhz ce ne sta 45m (altro numero ipotetico) mi viene spontaneo dire che il processore G4 è più veloce di un X% del p4 2500

 

Viene spontaneo dire questo ma limitandolo alla compilazione, nel senso che è più veloce del x% in fase di compilazione. Ma esistono mille altri campi applicativi che possono ribaltare le proporzioni. Del tipo che può essere più lento a compilare ma molto più rapido nel calcolo scientifico o nell'applicazione di filtri (esempi inventati).

Estendere la conclusione come dici tu è sbagliato e ingannevole (imho), sarebbe come dire che visto che io faccio i 100 metri in 10 secondi e tu li fai in 11 allora tu sei più debole di me dell'uno per cento, o più lento. Sbagliato, semplicemente sui cento metri sei più lento, punto. Magari poi sollevi 200 kg mentre io ne sollevo 2, o sui quattrocento metri mi dai 10 secondi...

A questo punto la tua domanda si riduce a "in fase di compilazione a che x86 è paragonabile?", in questo caso allora un confronto può essere valido, anche se nutro cmq delle riserve. Insomma, confronti mirati in certe applicazioni si possono fare, confronti generali e universali no.

 *Quote:*   

> ma non stiamo parlando di utilizzo da parte dell'utente, o costi, o altro, ma del rapporto (a livello di prestazioni) con un x86, ovvero, più meno piò essere paragonato a x86 ciccio quando fa l'operazione XYZ, fine 

 

Veramente in questo caso hai aggiunto un dettaglio che cambia parecchio le finalità del discorso: un conto è fare un confronto generale e concludere che il tal ppc è più veloce del tal x86 di x%. Un conto è dire che il tal ppc è più veloce del tal x86 di x% *in fase di compilazione*, *nel caricare il tal filtro*, etc

Cmq più tardi provo a compilare due pacchetti usando le stesse flags (nel limite del possibile) sul g4 1 GHz e sul barton 2500+ e posto i risultati. Non sarà un test rigoroso e scientificamente significativo ma per noi può bastare  :Wink: 

per Koma: la tastiera retroilluminata purtroppo era disponibile solo dai 15" in su, altrimenti l'avrei messa  :Very Happy: 

p.s: tra i motivi per comprare un mac aggiungerei questo non da poco: al bar, all'aereoporto, sul treno ecc le donnine in carriera, le manager, studentesse, bariste ecc ti fermano dicendo "cavoli, che figo!" "uh, quello è un mac?" "come mai il mio non ha (dettaglio a scelta) così bello/comodo?" "perchè il tuo è così leggero?" "com'è piccolo (il portatile   :Twisted Evil:  )!"

Avevo letto questo aspetto del mac su un forum, credendo scherzassero. Invece è vero!   :Shocked: 

L'ultima volta che lo stavo usando a pranzo in un bar la cameriera (e che cameriera  :Wink:  ) s'è fermata cinque minuti a vedere il pbook, facendo domande e complimenti  :Laughing: 

----------

## MyZelF

 *Shev wrote:*   

> Cmq più tardi provo a compilare due pacchetti usando le stesse flags (nel limite del possibile) sul g4 1 GHz e sul barton 2500+ e posto i risultati.

 

Questo sarebbe molto interessante per avere una valutazione "a spanne", facci sapere i risultati.

Come hai giustamente ricordato, andranno presi con le pinze, visto che nella compilazione di grossi pacchetti credo che i risultati siano influenzati molto dalla quantità (e qualità) di RAM a disposizione e dalla velocità del sottosistema disco, oltre che dalle pure capacità di calcolo del processore.

----------

## shev

Ho fatto alcune prove abbastanza rapide, usando il pbook G4 1 GHz e l'athlon 2500+ (core barton), ottenendo risultati abbastanza diversi:

- gimp 1.3.22: il G4 ci ha messo 44 minuti, il barton 25

- gettext 1.12.1: il G4 ci ha messo 6 minuti, il barton 6 minuti

- sylpheed-claws 0.9.8: il G4 ci ha messo 10 minuti, il barton 5

Direi che da queste prove il G4 mostra, in fase di compilazione, prestazioni inferiori a quelle del barton di un 35%-40%. Ovviamente è un confronto fatto in condizioni tecnicamente poco serie (troppe differenze tra i due ambienti, oltre ovviamente ai due processori), però qualche idea la può dare.

Appena ho tempo provo a compilare la stessa versione di gimp su Mac OS X e poi provo a postare qualche benchmark in cui invece il G4 primeggia sul barton (se lo trovo  :Razz:  ), oltre che provare a rifare in modo più serio i precedenti test.

/me che sarebbe curioso di fare il confronto tra G4 e processori dello stesso livello, tipo centrino e processori vari in versione mobile (il barton è una bestia, non lo si può confrontare con il G4. Con il G5 sarebbe una bella lotta, con quest'ultimo imho favorito  :Wink:  )

----------

## MyZelF

Ecco, mi sembra si cominci a ragionare.

 *Shev wrote:*   

> /me che sarebbe curioso di fare il confronto tra G4 e processori dello stesso livello, tipo centrino e processori vari in versione mobile (il barton è una bestia, non lo si può confrontare con il G4. Con il G5 sarebbe una bella lotta, con quest'ultimo imho favorito  )

 

E perchè mai? Un confronto athlon-xp vs. G4 ci sta benissimo (o almeno credo: esistono differenze sostanziali tra i G4 montati sui *book e quelli montati sui desktop apple?). Tra l'altro penso che anche il centrino non sfigurerebbe. Qualcuno centrino-dotato può confermare / smentire con un test simile?

Per sfidare il G5 ci sono Itanium2, Opteron e Athlon 64.

----------

## tolipth

Nel confronto con un portatile centrino, sarebbe interessante vedere, oltre alla velocita' di compilazione, l'autonomia della batteria e il costo,  cosi' da avere un raffronto tra due prodotti "simili".

Purtroppo in rete non ho trovato nessun raffronto tra queste 2 famiglie di portatili, strano.  :Question: 

----------

## shev

 *tolipth wrote:*   

> Nel confronto con un portatile centrino, sarebbe interessante vedere, oltre alla velocita' di compilazione, l'autonomia della batteria e il costo,  cosi' da avere un raffronto tra due prodotti "simili".

 

Se ti fidi posso dirti qualcosa, un mio amico ha preso un centrino 1,6 della asus. Come autonomia ne ha di più il *book, si parla di mezz'ora/un'ora. Come costo mi pare l'abbia pagato quanto il mio pbook (se non di più), e se si fa eccezione per il monitor (15" il suo contro 12" il mio) imho il suo è inferiore in tutto e per tutto. Soprattutto l'OS: win xp contro Mac Os/gentoo  :Laughing: 

Cmq conosco solo lui con il centrino, quindi non se se e quanto possa essere affidabile come confronto (un solo caso è poco).

Sul perchè ritenevo il G4 (uguale sia su desktop che su laptop) più adatto al confronto con i vari centrino/mobile è presto detto: imho i G4 sono inferiori in parecchie campi d'utilizzo rispetto agli athlon e pIV di ultimissima generazione (e clock elevato), mentre li vedo molto più vicini come concezione agli x86 per portatili (scaldano poco, consumano meno, clock inferiore etc). Questo senza nulla togliere ai G4, sia chiaro  :Smile: 

I G5 invece, favoriti anche dai 64 bit, reggerebbero il confronto con gli ultimi x86 senza molti problemi (32 bit o 64 che siano).

Era solo curiosità, idee mie, non avendo tutti questi bei processori da testare mi chiedevo come andassero  :Very Happy: 

----------

## daniele_dll

ma lol  :Very Happy: 

ora vado a cercare quell'articolo LOL

grazie a todos  :Razz: 

----------

## bubble27

Ciao a tutti, non faccio parte della comunità dei powerbook (anche se mi piacerebbe  :Laughing:  !!) ho letto qualcosa in giro di questi gioiellini, xò vorrei sapere una cosa !!! 

Questi iBook G4 etc, montano un sistema operativo dell'Apple cioè il Mac Os X ???? 

è possibile anche averli   :Rolling Eyes:  senza OS ??? <-- forse ho fatto domande un pò stupide cmq complimenti a voi che li avete, belle macchinucce !!

----------

## emix

Secondo me è impossibile paragonare due architetture così diverse. L'unica cosa che ti posso dire è che con un G4 a 933MHz mi sembra di stare su un Athlon a 2GHz, con il vantaggio di avere 1000MHz in meno... avete letto bene, secondo me è un vantaggio. Perchè scalda e consuma di meno. Era dai tempi dell'Apple II che non vedevo più un computer senza ventola di raffreddamento... ed è fantastico! Per non parlare dell'autonomia... quasi tutti i portatili (a parte i centrino) x86 hanno autonomia intorno alle due ore... e le 4 del mio iBook sono davvero una figata  :Cool: 

Per i tempi di compilazione è ovvio che gli x86 (di pari costo) siano più performanti, perchè lì i megahertz si fanno sentire abbastanza. Comunque vi dirò che non era poi malaccio.

Per non parlare della qualità costruttiva, e perchè no... del MacOSX. Ora non ho più dubbi, il Windows fa davvero schifo  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## emix

 *bubble27 wrote:*   

> è possibile anche averli   senza OS ???

 

In una parola... NO  :Wink: 

Comunque vedrai che dopo avere provato l'OS di casa Apple ti ci affezioni, e lascerai sempre un angolo del tuo HD con MacOS installato.

----------

## bubble27

In parole povere e detto in gergo volgare questi ibook G4 sono i rispettivi Centrino dell'Intel ?? 

Ho visto su sito dell'Apple questi fantastici sia portatili che desktop e sia di estetica ma sopratutto di prestazioni e tanta altre cosette  :Surprised:  . 

Anche il prezzo non è troppo eccessivo confrontandolo con alcuni Centrino !!! 

be che dire....  :Rolling Eyes:  un pensierino ce lo farei volentieri (già fatto)....

----------

## emix

 *bubble27 wrote:*   

> be che dire....  un pensierino ce lo farei volentieri (già fatto)....

 

Ti dirò... io volevo comprarmi un ASUS PIV 2600... poi ho letto un post di Shev che esaltava le doti del suo powerbook, e li non ho resistito  :Rolling Eyes: 

Una volta entrato da un rivenditore apple ho visto gli iMac, gli schermi lcd e tutti gli accessori. A quel punto non avevo più dubbi  :Wink: 

Considera inoltre che i miei primi computer sono stati Apple II e Macintosh Classic... Il ritorno del figliol prodigo  :Laughing: 

----------

## stefanonafets

Mi sembra giusto dare questo dato:

PowerBook 12" PPC G4 1Ghz, 768 Mb DDR (256 integrati + 512 marchiati Crucial),  ADSL 320Kbps, 

bootstrap completato in 146 minuti e 44 secondi.

Non so se è buono, cattivo o attendibile, visto che ci sono dentro anche i tempi di download...

Cmq ci ha messo meno sia del mio PIV 1400Mhz (512Mb di SDRAM, però hd @ 7200 rpm) che dell'altro portatile ( Athlon XP-M 1400+ @ 1192,847 Mhz, 512 Mb DDR), ma ovviamente c'era da aspettarselo.

In definitiva penso che sia impossibile confrontare architetture tanto diverse (PPC ed x86).

Però, visto che siamo ormai un numero abbastanza buono di possessori di Apple portatili mi è ventua un'idea che si potrebbe realizzare ad un prossimo eventuale Gentoo Day, ovvero ci muniamo di airport extreme (sperando che per allora sarà supportato), kernels OpenMosix e ci mettiamo a fare calcolo in parallelo... Magari poi paragoniamo i risultati con  quelli di qualche SunFire 15K  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## cataenry

Siccome c'è la minima possibilità che cambio il mio pc...  mi sto interessando ai pbook 12"...

Oltre al fatto che non ci sono i driver per la geffo... cos'altro ha problemi?

Ma l'air port non è supportato? Che standard usa? Tipo la scheda audio funzia al 100%? C'è qualcos'altro che non è supportato? Guardando su http://www.linux-on-laptops.com/ non sembra ci siano problemi, solo che prima di prendere qualcosa di cui non posso sfruttare le potenzialità semplicemente perchè non ho chiesto conferme mi sembra stupido...  :Wink: 

Eventualmente sono graditi messaggi privati... thanks 4 the attention... bye  :Wink: 

----------

## shev

Prima rispondo a chi chiedeva se fosse possibile fare a meno di Mac OS all'acquisto del Mac: che io sappia non è possibile e ne sono contento, chiunque dovrebbe provare le meraviglie di tale OS  :Very Happy: 

Se può servirti pensa che ho preso il pbook con la versione 10.2 (jaguar) di Mac OS X, dopo tre settimane è uscita la versione 10.3 (panther). Ebbene, sono corso a comprare la nuova versione, 99  spesi davvero bene! Ed erano ANNI che non spendevo una lira per un qualsiasi OS (dio benedica linux  :Razz:  ).

 *cataenry wrote:*   

> Oltre al fatto che non ci sono i driver per la geffo... cos'altro ha problemi?

 

Nulla. Forse l'airport extreme ancora non è pienamente supportata, ti saprò dire nei prossimi giorni visto che ho ritirato stamattina l'access point per eliminare i cavi da casa mia  :Very Happy:  (l'ap netgear di cui parlavo in altro post, fantastico!). Per il resto va tutto: bt, modem interno (per sentito dire, non l'ho provato), audio, etc.

 *Quote:*   

> Ma l'airport non è supportato? Che standard usa?

 

In parte ho risposto sopra, poi sarò più preciso nei prossimi giorni. Lo standard è il .11g, ossia wireless a 54 Mbps.

 *Quote:*   

> Tipo la scheda audio funzia al 100%?

 

Si (anche se la uso poco)

 *Quote:*   

> solo che prima di prendere qualcosa di cui non posso sfruttare le potenzialità semplicemente perchè non ho chiesto conferme mi sembra stupido...  

 

Va tranquillo, sono macchine magnifiche che valgono ogni centesimo che paghi, non rilasciano i driver per il 3d proprio per non sfatare il mito "la perfezione non esiste"  :Laughing: 

p.s.: non sono gli ibook ad essere la risposta ai centino, ma il contrario: sono i centrino ad aver cercato di imitare i *book apple, che da sempre consumano poco, hanno raffreddamento passivo, etc  :Wink: 

----------

## bubble27

Grazie dell'exploit Shev, ho inteso perfettamente, facendomi venire voglia di vere questo Mac Os X, domandina ...... che significa geffo ???? 

sta per caso per Ge Force   :Question:   :Question:   :Question: 

----------

## stefanonafets

Per quanto riguarda l'airport, ho letto in giro che nn è supportato il protocollo 802.11g, indipercui l'airoprt extreme nn va...

 :Rolling Eyes: 

Poi, riguardo al 3d, quella dei pbook 12 nn è certo la prima o l'unica scheda video 3d nn supportata al mondo (vedesi IGP320M e kernel 2.6...)

----------

## cataenry

Grazie shev e company... posso incominciare a spaccare  cocomeri in famiglia  :Laughing:   :Laughing:  Per la geffo, il mio parere personale è questo: non rilasciano i driver inquanto la licenza del kernel prevede che non si possono rilasciare moduli per il kernel closed, prima di moduli open che soddisfino le stesse funzioni....  Quindi, volendoli rilasciare closed, prima qualcuno li deve rilasciare open... che ne pensate? Sparato balle?

Per l'airport... si vedrà...  :Wink: 

Grazie mille, bye e Auguri a tutti!!!

----------

## stefanonafets

Per geffo si intende GeForce.

Per i moduli nin zo, visto che comunque i driver closed per geffo esistono, ma nn credo esistano gli open...

----------

## emix

 *Shev wrote:*   

> Se può servirti pensa che ho preso il pbook con la versione 10.2 (jaguar) di Mac OS X, dopo tre settimane è uscita la versione 10.3 (panther). Ebbene, sono corso a comprare la nuova versione, 99  spesi davvero bene! Ed erano ANNI che non spendevo una lira per un qualsiasi OS (dio benedica linux  ).

 

Non so se è il tuo caso... ma http://www.apple.com/it/macosx/uptodate/

----------

## emix

 *cataenry wrote:*   

> Oltre al fatto che non ci sono i driver per la geffo... cos'altro ha problemi?

 

A limite puoi prendere il 15" che ha la Radeon 9600  :Wink: 

----------

## stefanonafets

Stesse caratteristiche di prima, #time emerge system

139m23.911s

(stessa cosa, ovviamente in mezzo c'è il download dei pacchetti... Non avevo pensato a fare prima un --fetchonly   :Embarassed:  )

----------

## daniele_dll

http://www.linuxiso.org/distro.php?distro=60

http://www.linuxiso.org/distro.php?distro=61

ci stavo facendo 1 pensierino  :Very Happy: 

----------

## cataenry

Si, i driver closed ufficiali esistono, ma non per le architetture ppc... almeno questo sapevo e questo mi risulta andando sul loro sito...

Per le architetture !=ppc ci sono anche quelli open se non sbaglio (chiaramente non ufficiali..), mentre per il ppc no...  :Sad: 

Per il 15".. no thanks, sono innamorato del 12" perchè è piccolo... ora ho un TM427LC da 15" da 3Kg e passa, che con la borsa, i vari cavi etc arriva (e forse passa) i 5 kg... e questo m'ha fatto passare la voglia di portarmelo a spasso all'uni...  

Bye

----------

## shev

 *emi wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Non so se è il tuo caso... ma http://www.apple.com/it/macosx/uptodate/

 

Si, so che c'era un'offerta simile ma non ricordo perchè io non rientravo nei fortunelli che potevano fare l'update a 30 .

 *daniele_dll wrote:*   

> http://www.linuxiso.org/distro.php?distro=60

 

Ho scaricato l'iso dal sito della apple qualche giorno fa (credo sia lo stesso) ma non l'ho ancora provato. Anche perchè è solo il kernel e poco altro da quel che ho capito...

Per quanto riguarda i moduli nel nuovo kernel io sapevo che era più difficile e scomodo per gli sviluppatori implementare driver closed per il 2.6, in modo da incentivare la produzione di moduli open, non che ci fosse l'obbligo di moduli open prima dei closed... hai qualche link a riguardo?

----------

## cataenry

Queste sono delle affermazioni di Linus in persona a riguardo dei moduli binari...

http://kerneltrap.org/node/view/1735

BTW, mi ero infarmato in quanto volevo scrivere dei driver per il  mio lettore integrato di SD/MMC e memory stick, e al tempo trovai delle info che affermavano quanto dicevo negli altri post... Ora, se erano cazz^H^Hvolate o no, non te lo so dire in quanto non ricordo la fonte precisa..

Nei miei post infatti lasciavo intendere anche che avevo il dubbio di quanto asserivo...

Se qualcuno è meglio informato ben venga...  :Wink: 

----------

## MyZelF

 *Shev wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Per quanto riguarda i moduli nel nuovo kernel io sapevo che era più difficile e scomodo per gli sviluppatori implementare driver closed per il 2.6, in modo da incentivare la produzione di moduli open

 

Se non ricordo male, si tratta di una questione di prestazioni. 

L'implementazione delle "run queues" nel 2.6 penalizza le prestazioni dei moduli closed source, appunto per favori lo sviluppo di driver open.

----------

## bubble27

Raga ma gli Apple fanno parte della famiglia dei RISC o CISC ?????? 

visto che ne stiamo studiando qualcosa al riguardo mi piacerebbe sapere.......

----------

## shev

 *bubble27 wrote:*   

> Raga ma gli Apple fanno parte della famiglia dei RISC o CISC ?????? 

 

Generalmente Apple usa processori RISC, da qui tutte le remore sui confronti con x86 (CISC più o meno puri) e menate varie (eleganza, efficenza, etc).

----------

## bubble27

Mi dite una cosa ???? 

Guardando un pò le varie schede di alcuni portatili e quelle degli ibook G4, una cosa mi rimane aggrappata alla gola  :Confused:  ...... e cioè quella che su un ibook G4 il bus è di solo 133 MHz con una cache di secondo livello L2 di 256K, mentre su altri notebook (ho fatto un paragone con i centrino) i bus sono a 400 MHz ed una cache L2 di 512K !!!!! 

In rete non riesco a trovare altra documentazione al riguardo !!!! 

Non è un commento per trovare difetti in questi gioiellini, e solo per pura informazione, appunto il fatto che se dovessi fare il passaggio ad un ibook voglio essere documentato x bene, ecco perchè chiedo a tutti voi possessori di ibook !!! 

Grazie

----------

## daniele_dll

 *bubble27 wrote:*   

> Mi dite una cosa ???? 
> 
> Guardando un pò le varie schede di alcuni portatili e quelle degli ibook G4, una cosa mi rimane aggrappata alla gola  ...... e cioè quella che su un ibook G4 il bus è di solo 133 MHz con una cache di secondo livello L2 di 256K, mentre su altri notebook (ho fatto un paragone con i centrino) i bus sono a 400 MHz ed una cache L2 di 512K !!!!! 
> 
> In rete non riesco a trovare altra documentazione al riguardo !!!! 
> ...

 

xche i processori RISC hanno un set di istruzioni assembler nettamente maggiore quindi con meno istruzioni fanno le stesse cose e di conseguenza hanno bisogno di "minore clock" per svolgere lo stesso lavoro ^^

----------

## shev

 *bubble27 wrote:*   

> su un ibook G4 il bus è di solo 133 MHz con una cache di secondo livello L2 di 256K, mentre su altri notebook (ho fatto un paragone con i centrino) i bus sono a 400 MHz ed una cache L2 di 512K !!!!! 

 

Bhe, perchè un minimo di differenza tra un ibook e un powerbook dovevano farla, anche solo per giustificare i quasi 1000  di differenza  :Razz: 

Sul mio pbook ad esempio la cache L2 è di 512K, sui pbook 15" il bus è di 167 MHz... insomma, più spendi più hai  :Wink: 

Cmq credimi che non c'è sta grande differenza di prestazioni, soprattutto per il bus (la cache magari è un tantino più importante); ho fatto un confronto tra il mio pbook e l'ibook di mia sorella e Mac OS X (che sfrutta per bene l'hardware che ha a disposizione) non è che mostri molte differenze come prestazioni, tutt'altro.

----------

## emix

 *bubble27 wrote:*   

> Guardando un pò le varie schede di alcuni portatili e quelle degli ibook G4, una cosa mi rimane aggrappata alla gola  ...... e cioè quella che su un ibook G4 il bus è di solo 133 MHz con una cache di secondo livello L2 di 256K...

 

Solo? Considera che il mio Athlon XP 2100+ funziona a 133MHz di bus (che poi funzionando in modalità DDR ti dicono che va a 266, ma sempre 133 sono) e ha 256KB di cache di L2. Non credo sia proprio da buttare via.

Purtroppo ultimamente si tende a misurare le prestazioni di un sistema con i numeri. Io ti dico che al mio iBook G4 a 933MHz non posso chiedere di più. L'unica cosa che dovrò migliorare sarà la ram... che da 256MB porterò a 640MB. Per il resto tutto bene.

----------

## silian87

Io se si decidessero a risolvere Il problema che affligge questi powerbook ( e forse anche gli iBook), starei molto meglio. Invece di 167, il bus è a 102, invece che 1000mhz di cpu, ne ho 767mhz.... Naturalmente, non con panther, ma solo con linux....

----------

## bubble27

Grazie a tutti voi per le risposte date, buon natale a tutti !!! cmq spero di passare presto ad un ibook G4 .... ora c'è da convincere il boss ... purtroppo sono stato abituato con gli IBM ho sempre avuto quelli, quindi ci vuole una buona strategia di convincimento !!!  :Laughing:  !!! ciao e grazie ancora .....

----------

